# Autocad template



## Soma0013 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hope this is in the right group?

Working at a Survey and civil engineering company I created a template where it auto generates an icon to a point code when you bring them into the drawing. How many other companies set each point one at a time. I've worked at three (including this one) where you have to do this. Im curious why companies do this other than not having time to set this up, but it saves half hour on each job, per project


----------

